# new BB mag has a hwarangdo danbong article



## Stickgrappler (Jan 30, 2003)

the article shows Joo Bang Lee and his son and shows about 3 techniques with the dan bong.

anyone check out their vids yet?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2003)

I saw the article:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=80417#post80417

I haven't seen any of the videos though.


----------



## Bujingodai (Feb 25, 2003)

Thought it was Taejoon Lee. Son of.
The article was great. Does anyone here know of a school near Ottawa. I'd love to check it out. All that I have read intrigues me.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2003)

It was the son, yes:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=80417#post80417


----------



## Hwarang (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm not sure if there's any schools near by, but Instructor Michael Hills (http://www.hwarangdobc.ca/) would know.

Otherwise you can always email Hwa Rang Do World Headquarters at whrda@hwarangdo.com.

Carsten


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Did you find a school?


----------

